# Citrucel vs. Benefiber, my experience



## Jakora (Jan 23, 2009)

Hey, I thought i'd let everyone know about my experiences using citrucel. It's restored a lto more bowel regularity and I'm finally getting some relief. Benefiber only seemed to work mildly, and I had heard it had its formula changed a few years ago and isn't a good soft laxative anymore and that may be why. I figured everyone else should take this into account. I also recommend citrucel because it has a great taste. It tastes every bit as good as orange juice.


----------



## Tiss (Aug 22, 2000)

Citrucel gave me terrible gas. My favorite is the old Benefiber. I've found a fiber that's just like the original stuff at Med X drugstore called Premium Fiber.


----------



## Jakora (Jan 23, 2009)

That's good to hear. I've also cut out junk food from my diet. I think that my IBS-D elimination diet forced me to rely on refined foods and that helped make me constipated. So reducing processed food helps a lot too. Wheat bread and stuff is fine for me. I wish I had known over a year ago that benefiber had switched formulas. It caused me so much unecessary pain.


----------

